# Light as a feather :D



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How adorable!!!!! I have got to squeeze that sweet girl


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

FEATHER BRAINED??? NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....she looks so adorable...She seeems so cooperative too...







Love her. x0x0x0x0 N and P


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*suzie*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ohh....will we see her on the stage in Las Vegas next??? ....it's a good thing Archie isn't here right now - he'd be drooling for sure!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Too cute!

That's one thing I could never make Lady wear with two Siamese cats! They'd think she was a walking toy and attack her head!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is so cute







What a sweet little girl to sit there and pose for you too


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is ready for the stage - "Let the Show Begin"

ginny


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Too cute!
> 
> That's one thing I could never make Lady wear with two Siamese cats! They'd think she was a walking toy and attack her head![/B]


 

LOL! I wish you could have seen her trying to follow those plumes floating across her face. It was priceless. Someday I'll find a new cord for my video cam and take some videos.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah she sat there and posed, but did you SEE the look on her FACE?

LOL, PRICELESS indeed, lol

Andrea


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

That is such a cute picture.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWW, she looks so elegant.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow! Only a Cosy could pull that one off!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She is just the cutest thing!!







If that were Kosmo-he'd be trying to eat the feathers:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is just too cute!!! 

Cathy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well..... can't get any cuter than that!!









i love cosy!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute!



*Don't worry Cosy....it don't take much to amuse my mommy either. ~Sassy*


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just love it!

Hey, here is a matching dress I just saw this over at PetEdge--can't beat the price...
http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...iProductID=4437


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

so cute


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

TOOOO cute!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

SHE'S CERTAINLY A REAL CHARMER.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Cute! Cute! Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't worry Cosy....it don't take much to amuse my mommy either. ~Sassy*[/B]


 

LOLOL! I know. We're pathetic when it comes to these babies. I'm guilty. Call the guys with the little white coats. LOL!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I love a dog dressed in GLAMOR - Cosy looks ready for her close up . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my Gosh Brit, I sure can imagine the fun getting that DARLING picture was!!










for you! She is beautiful.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww she looks soooooooo cute!!!
































> I just love it!
> 
> Hey, here is a matching dress I just saw this over at PetEdge--can't beat the price...
> http://www.petedge.com/shopping/product/de...iProductID=4437[/B]


 

Oh yeah you should order that Brit! That would look so cute with that.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

She is just soooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the picture -- love the outfit and love, love, love the expression.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

She is sooo adorable!! I always love seeing pics of Cosy, she is such a beautiful girl, just look at that pretty face!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Awwww she looks soooooooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

But the dress she has on does match it perfectly.







I think the flash changed the feathers a tiny bit.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

oh my goodnes....she is always just so stunning! Benny is in love


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We luv Cosy. She is just too cute Brit. Thanks for the new picture.
Aimee


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

and where did you get this cute dress from?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

We need a COSY video. she is just adorable!

I have purchased replacement parts from these folks Brit.:
https://www.bluenook.com/default.asp
I don't know if they have what you need - but I thought I'd send the link.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Priceless! Cosy is sooooooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*she looks so soft and fluffy, like the feathers.
adorable.

:wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Simply elegant....even with that grumpy face. *


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

What a GORGEOUS girl you have! And she is so sweet in her outfit - I could just hug and squeeze her!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It is an old thread but still a gorgeous little lady!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I just can't get over how cute she is! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

beautiful! I love cosy in pink and baby blue she is such a cutie :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL, she is just too cute!!!! She is a beauty for sure. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my!! hahahaaha..Cosy, what a stunner you are!!! such a beautiful face and a beautiful pose!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Adorable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, thank you all, again, for the nice comments.  Some of you newbies must be
sifting through old pics. LOL 
I think I got that dress at GW Little. It's been awhile. It's that soft micro suede cloth
material. One of my favorites.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

What a princess!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

how adorable!
that has to be the best picture ever!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my! she looks so adorable ( but then she always does! :wub: )


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just came across this too.......Soooooooooo adorable in her pink headdress!!!! So precious and sweet and I want her and Toy. You know, I wish for just one day I could pick out all the ones I want to take home......we have some absolutely to die for malts on this forum~~~~~


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - how cute is that?!?!! Cosy :wub: is one beautiful little doll!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Looking at Cosy never gets old.


----------

